# The Invention of Handel?



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This should interest our Baroque music fans. It seem that Robert, the great Mozart conspiracy theorist has expanded his claims to include Handel as well:

_When the musical career of G.F. Handel was being invented for the glory of the elites of the British Empire at Hamburg, later in Venice, Rome and of course London (with the assistance of the Elector of Hanover, dignataries of Italy, more than 6 Roman Catholic Cardinals in Rome and Venice and a dozen convenient patronising aristocrats of the British Empire - themselves close associates of Rome, plus the input of numerous Italian opera composers whose names are today almost unknown and whose contribution to 'Handel's' music is still to this day overlooked - and at a time when tens of thousands of non-Catholics were still being forcibly evicted from their own homes in the city of Salzburg for no other crime than not being Roman Catholic ) - and with even more help from the fraternity members of the Privy Council of England itself) - then, over the decades, the history of music (so-called) was about to be 'excised' and grossly invented. By none other than those who invented 'history' themselves. By wholesale invention and wholesale omission of entire musical careers. To the point where a stunned Viennese audience finally (and reluctantly) agreed to stage the first performance of a musical work of J.S. Bach in their capital city, in 1847 (nearly a century after the composer's death). And not without complaint. A strange pattern of behaviour matched only by London itself, by Italy, and by the rest of musical Europe. _

So Bach was the only composer in the whole of music history whose achievements weren't forged? I can live with that.


----------



## Whistlerguy (May 26, 2010)

Before discussing possible truth of this or other conspiracy theories, I'd like to ask questions about the possible motivation of conspiracy theorists?

Why would someone want to expose Mozart or Handel as "inventions", "forgeries" , etc?
What can they gain from it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

It's the thrill of uncovering something no one else has even suspected, the sense that they're on the inside somehow. That only they know what's real while all the rest of us suckers live in a world of illusion.*

It's not an uncommon feeling. I think we all have it to some extent. Conspiracy theorists take it to an extreme, that's all.

(Actually it was Bach who was made up, not Handel. The people who invented Bach had to discredit Handel somehow. How better than to start the rumors that Handel was made up? Look at how busy Bach was, professionally and sexually. No way that guy had any time to write any music, or any great music, anyway!)

*And we all _do_ live in a world of illusion, after all.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Whistlerguy said:


> Before discussing possible truth of this or other conspiracy theories, I'd like to ask questions about the possible motivation of conspiracy theorists?
> 
> Why would someone want to expose Mozart or Handel as "inventions", "forgeries" , etc?
> What can they gain from it?


In the case of Robert Newman, so that he can get himself banned from all the music forums in the world, as he is a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Whistlerguy (May 26, 2010)

> ...as he is a glutton for punishment.


Masochist, huh ...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> So Bach was the only composer in the whole of music history whose achievements weren't forged? I can live with that.


Except for the fact that his wife was the real composer of the cello suites of course.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

"The fear of being deceived is the vulgar version of the quest for truth." (E.M. Cioran)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Newman's writing style and approach in content reminds me of Hitler's _Mein Kampf_. Utterly bombastic and grandiose in construction, similar with intent but on different subjects.


----------

